# 42 Draft Designs 3" TT Downpipe Update



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi guys, I just thought I would update you on a few things, including something new I am working on. 
*TT 225 Downpipes*
The 225 downpipes have been out for quite some time now, a few weeks short of a year. In that time we've made some changes to the gaskets & hardware included with the downpipe. By customer request, we now include the OEM K04 gasket with our downpipe. The original hardware proved to be problematic for many owners, coming loose at the worse times. This hardware never came loose on my car, but that doesn't mean I can ignore the customers. We now include mechanical locknuts for every connection on the downpipe. These mechanical locknuts are similar to the OEM nuts used VW exhaust parts. They are deformed slightly at the top to lock them onto the bolt. We include flat washers to be used under these locknuts - especially important on the adjustable flanges. 
Using these locknuts nothing will ever come loose. We have been including this hardware configuration & the OEM gasket for about 3 months now. I am just getting around to posting an update. If you want to know if you have this hardware configuration, check out this picture. The nuts in this picture are the mechanical locknuts, visually different than the plain-old-nuts we previously used. 








If you are having problems with the hardware on your 225 downpipe, please send me an email directly at [email protected] I can send you replacement hardware so your downpipe will never come loose again. I want to discuss this one a case by case basis, so please email me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*180 Quattro Downpipes*
Last week a 180Q test car was dropped off at my shop (Thanks Collin!!). The downpipe was removed earlier this week and I've started working with it. I am suprised how different this downpipe is that I thought it would be. It mimics the 180 FWD downpipe, with cats to mimic the 225 configuration. It uses GTI sized piping and terminates in a different spot under the heatshield than a 225. What this means is I can't re-use anything I've already built. Anyways, I just wanted to post an update for those 180Q owners still looking for 3" downpipes. I need to return the car soon, so release of the downpipes won't be too far out. (Realistically, it takes a few weeks to prototype and 3-4 weeks for our custom bend orders to be delivered)
Evan


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

GREAT COSTUMER SERVICE! WORLD CLASS!
how about 15% my purchase of a downpipe for blowing you up?


----------



## morrisdl (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 3" TT Downpipe Update (2kjettaguy)*

Bravo. Glad to see its sorted out. Its on my short list of things left to do.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

damn...and I just had mine redone due to bolts comming loose...either way big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 42


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

is the hardware on the dp for the 1.8t FWD TT updated also?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (pat7755)*

If you don't know Evan or 42DD, rest assured that you are going to get the best value for your money from a truly trustworthy guy. I'm probably old enough to be his father and met him about six years ago when we both were playing with the first Neuspeed superchargers and Aquamist water injection on 2.0 engines. He was an art school student and started fabricating parts for VWs in a barn next to his house. A lot has happened in the last six years and I'm glad to see 42DD develop into an exciting company.
If 42DD has a product you want, get it from them! You'll never need to worry about your purchase.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

And I've been around these forums for a long time. If you don't know me, no big deal, but I do think I hold the record for starting the longest running active post with 156 pages and over 5400 posts. You can read it for yourself at High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

This is awesome. I can't wait for the time that I order and install one of these!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

42, best company around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did not know about this issue, I guess I'll keep an eye out. no problems so far.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Ha! I do have a daughter older than Evan.







I feel so old!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Sweet; My next mod is going to be a 225DP. Question: Can you let the guys on this board know when you're going to have promos? It'd help sway my purchase decision, lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 3" TT Downpipe Update (2kjettaguy)*

I'm impressed to see 42DD develop this product futher
to improve it and give us the BEST they can offer, probably
the best anyone can offer at any price.
I'll be placing my order after the holidays


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (actorlany)*

*pat7755* - the hardware has been updated on all of our downpipes and exhaust systems. We are still using the original nuts on the VR6 test pipes because they never come loose. Gotta love the VR6








Thanks for the good words Bill. You can set me up with your daughters any time








*l88m22vette* - I do need a reason to test out coupon codes on our new website. I'll post up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gravitt (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 3" TT Downpipe Update (2kjettaguy)*

Especially after reinstalling the new connection hardware and retightening, the 42DD DP/TP has been flawless (except that it rubs the heatshield a tad.) Either way, two thumbs up.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Thanks for the good words Bill. You can set me up with your daughters any time










Well, the oldest is married. But the next one is 23. I'll see.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Any chance of offering something like a Jet Hot coating w/ this pipe?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I thought about wrapping mine...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Any chance of offering something like a Jet Hot coating w/ this pipe?

My original intention was to offer our exhaust products JET-HOT coated. After a few batches with JH I decided it wasn't worth it. The quality of their work is perfect, but there's a whole lot of cost and time associated with getting them coated, something I know our customers wouldn't be down for. It takes 2 -3 weeks from the time I ship a part out to the time I receive it. In that time period I really can't track the progress of the work, something which really annoys my customers. Plus, in addition to the coating the customer must pay shipping to JH and shipping back. Their shipping charges are different for each order, and 3x what I pay to ship parts to them. Not to mention, for every coating request I need to send out an email and wait a day or two for a written quote before shipping. All said and done I would have to charge waay too much for it, and it would take time. 
So, I have always reccomended that customers work with JH directly. In the end it would be cheaper and faster. If you can have it done locally that could be even better. The closest ceramic coating shop to 42 is an hour away and their coating selections are limited. 
Once our shop expansion is done I am going to take a look into doing the coating oursevles. I al building a walk-in powdercoating oven which should suffice for ceramic coating.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, thanks for the input.
I had an intake manifold (previous car) Jet-Hot coated. It went from Extrude Hone to Jet Hot to me. It took a while, and you're right about not being able to track progress. So I definitely know where you're coming from.
If somebody's interested, it'd probably be good to do it as a group or batch: have 10-15 people order pipes from you, send them to Jet Hot, and then have Jet Hot ship to the customer. Just my input (that's probably how I'll do it when I'm ready to buy your pipe







).


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I still think wrapping would be a good idea


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I've never wrapped piping, have you had good luck doing that?
One downside is that you can't cover the flanges.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

*DnA-TT* - I am definitely down for a JET-HOT "GB" of sorts. As long as I don't have to organize the masses, I can organize the building and coating of the pipes. FYI, we don't do group buys because they interfere with our dealer network. 
*l88m22vette* - I wrapped both my downpipes on my old mk4 2.0 turbo. Both broke. I don't know if it's a coincidence, but I thought that the wrapping was keeping the pipe itself too hot. Aside from that fun fact, the actual wrapping process is such a bitch. 
I'm working on the 180Q car right now. Too bad it's just as hard as the 225 was! Removing the stock downpipe isn't bad, but the subframe must be dropped to install the new one. There just isn't enough room for a K03 flange + 3" piping to squeeze through. 
Back to work...
Evan


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I've organized a GB, and it's pretty tedious, so I can't blame you for not wanting to organize.








Thanks for the input, Evan. I've definitely got my eye on a downpipe, just don't know when I'll take the plunge.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Hi im from Australia and have read about the marvellous effort and results the 42DD does.
With these new improvements does it still rub on the heat shield of a 225?
Do i still need to change my mounts to poliurethane to counter this?
cheers,
Costa....


----------



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

I've had this downpipe installed on my car since May, does anyone else encounter a ridiculous amount of rattling? Do I need to fab a rod to weld to the pipe and fit to the oem exhaust hanger for the dp? Any feedback is appreciated. I love the dp but HATE the constant pounding of the pipe against the car.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (fthelocust)*

[email protected] recommends adding the '01 exhaust hanger that was deleted from the TT after (IIRC) 2002. Search for his posts/pics. The hanger holds the pipe just aft of the cat.
Also, people recommend upgrading the engine mounts "dog bone" to polyurethane so you don't get the rattle you speak of.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (fthelocust)*

The flanges have to be adjusted properly. Mine rattled alot when i first had it installed, even after the dogbone mount. After I had it adjusted, I never had a problem, it was just like stock.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

*XXX 1.8T* - the downpipe does not rub the heat shields unless installed incorrectly. Polyurethane motor mounts are highly recommended. We have Black Forest stage 1 and stage 2 motor mounts available. They will be listed on our website within a few days. 
*fthelocust* - you absolutely must adjust the pipes correctly when installing them. The adjustable flanges allow for significant adjustment of the flex pipe. The adustment "feature" isn't just a cool feature, it's a requirement. The pipes must be adusted in order to fit properly. Polyurethane motor mounts will also help. 
Don't waste any time fabricating a front hanger. I did signifcant testing of our downpipe with and without the front hanger and saw no benefit to having it. The front hanger is designed to hold the weight of the stock cats, after the flex. Due to the location of our flex, by the time you add a hanger after the flex you're 8 -10 inches away from the front hanger. There is no additional weight to be held, and at this length away from the hanger it has no benefit. 
The hanger mentioned by DnA-TT can make an improvement. I recently did the 180Q prototype and that car has this middle hanger. I've ordered a hanger bracket and bushing and will be testing it on my 225 TT. 
Evan


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_*XXX 1.8T* - the downpipe does not rub the heat shields unless installed incorrectly. Polyurethane motor mounts are highly recommended. We have Black Forest stage 1 and stage 2 motor mounts available. They will be listed on our website within a few days. 
Evan

What Durometer are the BFI mounts?
If they are 70 it should be fine as 80 you can feel vibrations at idle
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd like to see a really nice holiday sale on the downpipe. I'd do 400.00. Six is ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
What Durometer are the BFI mounts?


They are different durometers, hence the two stages. Stage1 are 65a and Stage2 are 85a. And with all motor mounts there will always be a trade off of performance vs vibration. Though on most MK4's and TT's you can get rid of most of the new vibrations by bumping the idle up 40-90rpms with VagCom or similar programs


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm good tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_42, best company around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did not know about this issue, I guess I'll keep an eye out. no problems so far.









Evan- found out tonight that my downpipe is leaking somewhere around the top, I guess its where it bolts to the turbo. I'm going to check it out more tomorrow. can you let me know how I can get 3 of these locking bolts from you? thanks!!


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Any news on the 180q downpipe? Mine is blown apart and I keep putting off buying the OEM one hoping that I can find a used one or an aftermarket one.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

*VWdriver03* - send me an email at [email protected] with your name, current address and phone number. If you have any of your previous order numbers or your customer number that would be awesome as well. Briefly describe what you found and I'll send you whatever you need to get it fixed and upgraded. 
*She3pishm0f0* - The 180Q downpipes are going to be a few more weeks. I've got everything done, just waiting to hear back from our mandrel bending shop with pricing & first order lead time. I am expecting to hear back and have an order placed in a week or so. 
Evan


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Sorry to sound like I'm begging...but I'm begging. Any news of how close the 180Q downpipes will be ready?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*

Still waiting to hear back from our mandrel bending shop... 
If I don't hear back this week, I will put the heat on them first week of the new year. 
Custom is always an option, but I wouldn't recommend it. The 180Q 3" DP was harder to build and install than the 225. While building the first one I dropped and re-installed the subframe about 15 times. Fitment of the pipe was just as tight as the 225. The larger K03 flange makes things tough.


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Yea, I have an aborted custom attempt in my garage and have watched a couple 225 downpipes go on at work...I'll go ahead and let you do the hard work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aetas Aeternus (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*

I got an email from Carly and she said(tentatively) late January/early February.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Aetas Aeternus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetas Aeternus* »_I got an email from Carly and *she* said(tentatively) late January/early February. 

Ummm, I think it's a *he*, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

We've got a Carl and a Carly. One is very much a girl, and the other very much a man.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

See, I told you I could be wrong. Which one is which?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I'm very much a man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and I sure hope Carly isn't a boy's name!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm very much a man










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and I sure hope Carly isn't a boy's name!









Do you have different last names? Unless you post pictures, this could be very confusing.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think i remember seeing a pic of carly someplace
and she's really cute..... I have no idea what carl
looks like.
hey 42DD how long after the holidays
will the "holiday sale" go on till?
I'm expecting to make some decisions
after the holidays..... 
unless Santa hooks me up... 
but he usually brings me crap 
like a roll neck sweater or
a stupid fleece pullover

WHO needs another one of those?
Edit.... the answer is NEW YEARS DAY 
according to the thread about the 10% holiday sale post
... think about extending the sale, m'kay
happy holidays everyone










_Modified by exboy99 at 9:05 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (exboy99)*

*SALES END 1/1/2008!*
FYI - 42 is closed until Wednesday 1/2/2008. This is the only time of year I can easily take time off, so I am on vacation! I probably won't be back on Vortex until we get back to work, so please email us with any questions or concerns at [email protected] We will get back to you next week when we return to work. 
Thanks, 
Evan


----------



## Aetas Aeternus (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Bump!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Aetas Aeternus)*

So has anyone installed one of these DP by themselves? How bad is it? I heard that you had to drop the subframe. Is this true?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rien)*

Yes and no. Yes if you want to keep your stock DP and no Just saw the stock DP off. Install is easy


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_So has anyone installed one of these DP by themselves? How bad is it? I heard that you had to drop the subframe. Is this true?

I am going to have my brother help me with a timing belt job and install this dp.
I ordered and paid, but I am still waiting on a ship date or anything... I got the flange I ordered seperate. I'm just excited and impatient. 
But I'll try to document what I can.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_So has anyone installed one of these DP by themselves? How bad is it? I heard that you had to drop the subframe. Is this true?

I made a rough DIY back when I did mine(cutting method). you might can find it in the search


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

That's what I was thinking...Nothing like a little torch action to ease the install...well removeal


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_That's what I was thinking...Nothing like a little torch action to ease the install...well removeal

LOL he used at sawzall, but torches are fun... just too much colateral damage in that area...
I am (my mechanically inclined brother and father) are going to try to remove it intact. We'll see.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

lol yeh I was about to say that might not be a good idea with all that oil and other possibly flammable residue on the back side of the motor... sawzall is much safer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aetas Aeternus (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*

Any updates on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Aetas Aeternus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetas Aeternus* »_Any updates on this?

We're expecting our bends this week, so 180 Quattro Downpipes will be shipping by either the end of this week, or early next week.








-Carl
(Very much a man)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hooray, new things!


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

never got an answered through email


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_never got an answered through email

Please bear with me on that; I was sick for all of last week and although I was at work, I certainly wasn't up to par and haven't gotten through as many emails as I would like. you'll be hearing back from us today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Please bear with me on that; I was sick for all of last week and although I was at work, I certainly wasn't up to par and haven't gotten through as many emails as I would like. you'll be hearing back from us today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True story, She kept wiping boogies all over me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
True story, She kept wiping boogies all over me.









just because you had to listen to me blow my nose for a week doesn't mean you have to go putting my business out there!!







it's a noble sacrafice you've made...sharing an office with me.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so downpipes are in stock again?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Yes - in stock with our typical fabrication delay. Since we're small and usually swamped we add a few days shipping delay to downpipe and exhaust orders. No big deal, the website will make you aware of any backorders or additional delays before purchasing. 
I'm waiting on the 180Q bends to come in. They should be here today (maybe) or early next week. We can sell and ship the 180Q pipes before they hit the website if you're in a hurry. We already have some pre-orders in the system which makes me happy and my fab staff







Ha.
Evan


----------

